
Amazon offered job to Pentagon official involved in $10b contract it sought - Vaslo
https://theintercept.com/2019/06/03/amazon-defense-department-jedi-contract/
======
unionpivo
\s They grow up so fast ...

------
joshuagvk
This is surprisingly (or not) common at defense contractors large and small.

